
Reddit: Explanation of Samsung hardware optimizations over stock Android - hbhakhra
https://www.reddit.com/r/tech/comments/7dd7m8/a_new_phone_comes_out_yours_slows_down_a/dpy46dr/
======
hbhakhra
This was pretty surprising. I assumed Samsung just added bloat for the sake of
branding, but it seems like much of what they do on top of Android is actually
a big value add. Really made me rethink Samsung phones.

